# Coke Ad



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Check this out. Cool. Later RJD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2mU6jVcv4w


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great ad..... Outstanding..









Thanks, RJ....


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not drink coke but that was one great ad. Nothing like the good ol days. I did not know it was shot in ohio we live twenty minutes from cvnp. We have rode that train many times


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Cool ...it remember me That we have all child dreams!...


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Cool ...it remember me That we have all child dreams!...


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

real nice ad, still have one of those crates. 
Dick


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

If you watch till the end of the credits you will find a nice collection of video's on the 765


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great ad.. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Great ad - spending all those $ to show a modern coke bottle. Come to So AZ and get the original formula and shape from Mexico - real sugar and taste from a glass bottle is just better. 
Ted 
OK, we all can be nit picking curmudgeons at times. Just wanted to stop a thread offshoot before it began.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Things good better with a Coke and live steam locomotive...can't get any more Americana....


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Ted 

The Costco Wholesale sells cases [24 bottles] of "Mexican Coke" with cane sugar [instead of high fructose corn syrup] for $18.00 all over the country. We buy it regularly here in Virginia. AND the Coca Cola distributor has it for restaurants in our area.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw a news item on Yahoo that said the Mexican bottlers are contemplating going to high fructose corn syrup for sweetener, which will destroy a lot of sales in the U.S. but not enough to overcome the cost of cane sugar vs Corn syrup.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat old timey style advert...but wow, I don't know any easier way to say it, but wow, was that filmed on the Isle of White ? I mean, wow. LOL ;-)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade you all liked it. Sure brought back some memories. As you all know coke is head quartered here in Atlanta and they are bringing back the sugar in there product instead of the corn syrup. Pepesi has already done it for there product. Sure tasted better.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Great video. Tears in my eyes.

Wayne


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice.... but.... 

It is NOT CLEAR to me that this is a Coca-Cola commercial AT ALL. If it were it would not end with the Fort Wayne RR Historical Society stuff and it would not have 20 seconds of credits at the end. I think the FWRRHS did this to promote themselves ... NOT Coke. 

PLEASE follow this link ===> http://fortwaynerailroad.org/travel-refreshed 

It was done very well and really carries on in the spirit of the old Coca-Cola advertizing. But it is a short film to promote the Historical Society.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Not a "church key" among them. So how did they open the bottles back then?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"So how did they open the bottles back then?"

Todd;

I seem to remember some people who could set the bottle so its cap rim was just at the edge of a stout angular surface (a drive rod would work really well). Holding the bottle tight with one hand, they would then give a sharp downward slap to that hand with their other hand. Usually the cap would pop without chipping the bottle neck. Takes skill to do it right, though.

Ah the stuff geezers remember,
David Meashey


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Back then men where men they problably used there teeth.







Later RJD


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dave 
was not that hard put it on the cow catcher also. 
Dick


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Back then men where men they problably used there teeth."

And the people who made false teeth probably loved them for that!
















From the guy who has lotza crowns, but no choppers,
David Meashey


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dave 
used your teeth on your beer. 
Dick


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick;

Didn't open bottles with my teeth. Managed to chip a big chunk off one trying to learn the dolphin kick in the shallow end of the pool during my swimming team days. Most of my trouble came from the mundane fact that my jaws were too small for the normal adult count of teeth. Close-packed teeth equals cavities no matter how well one brushed and flossed.

But getting back to the "church keys." In my college days, a lot of guys carried a "church key" (combo can & bottle opener) on a key ring or just loose in pocket. The lucky few may have had Swiss army knives. In less than a decade, can tabs and twist off caps made them obsolete. I still carry a church key, but it is the real deal - unlocks the outside doors to our church!

Still think the video is really awesome,
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick, Dave, strengthen your teeth drinking Guinness Porter, so thick you can chew your drink .


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic;

Ha! Ha! But alcohol and Type II diabetes don't mix. Not that I am a tea-totaler, but I partake VERY sparingly.

Now back to our regular thread,
David Meashey


----------

